# First Live Opera



## delallan (Jan 4, 2011)

I've watched many operas on DVD and from the MET Opera website, but am going to my first live opera. I am seeing Semele, with the Canadian Opera Company. Very excited!


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

delallan said:


> I've watched many operas on DVD and from the MET Opera website, but am going to my first live opera. I am seeing Semele, with the Canadian Opera Company. Very excited!


Good view!

I'm too virgin regarding live performance.
Planning to attend Turandot next summer at the Arena.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

delallan said:


> I've watched many operas on DVD and from the MET Opera website, but am going to my first live opera. I am seeing Semele, with the Canadian Opera Company. Very excited!


Great!! I hope you enjoy it.

Word of warning - it can become addictive. It's the ephemeral nature which makes it so compelling, you were there when _that_ singer gave _that_ performance & it will never be repeated but _you were there when it happened_.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

delallan said:


> I've watched many operas on DVD and from the MET Opera website, but am going to my first live opera. I am seeing Semele, with the Canadian Opera Company. Very excited!


That is exciting. Do you know the work already?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

delallan said:


> I've watched many operas on DVD and from the MET Opera website, but am going to my first live opera. I am seeing Semele, with the Canadian Opera Company. Very excited!


Hope you have a wonderful time. DVDs are great, but being present at a performance is always something special.


----------



## delallan (Jan 4, 2011)

No, I don't, but I've ordered the DVD and can't wait!!!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

delallan said:


> No, I don't, but I've ordered the DVD and can't wait!!!


Great!

I'm presuming it's this one - be aware that the singing/acting/staging/overall experience improve significantly in the second act.










The music is lovely and I envy you your live experience.

If I were in your shoes I'd also make sure I got to see L'amour de loin - what a stunning looking production.


----------



## delallan (Jan 4, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Great!! I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Word of warning - it can become addictive. It's the ephemeral nature which makes it so compelling, you were there when _that_ singer gave _that_ performance & it will never be repeated but _you were there when it happened_.


Yes, I'm sure it can become addictive! I'm so looking forward to it. I routinely go to the symphony, and love that immensely; it's become a bit of a drug I'm afraid!


----------



## delallan (Jan 4, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Great!
> 
> I'm presuming it's this one - be aware that the singing/acting/staging/overall experience improve significantly in the second act.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes, that is the DVD that I've ordered. I will look into L'amour de loin, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Bardamu said:


> Good view!
> 
> I'm too virgin regarding live performance.
> Planning to attend Turandot next summer at the Arena.


Oh well, did it even earlier than planned.

Heard Mascagni's Iris was to be performed at the Teatro Filarmonico in Verona for the first time since 1908 (when composer himself conducted) so I decided to go today.
I was a bit late so I run with excitement through the stairs to reach the gallery while the Hymn of the sun was performing on the stage 

Overall really liked although there were some odd choices .

Pro:
+ Fantastic Iris (Rachele Stanisci)
+ Good Kyoto (Bruno De Simone), blind father(Manrico Signorini) and geisha (Francesca Micarelli), with a decent Osaka (Sung-Kyu Park)
+ Really liked the scenography in the finale (how the purple landscape was lifted when Iris ascended to the Sun)
+ Effective use of the dolls (actual actresses moved by other actors) in the doll theatre scene.
+ In the brothel scene, there were two half naked lap dancers.
+ Great orchestration.

Cons:
- Hymn of the sun was sung by actors dressed with working suits and helmets.
- Blind father talked over when Iris was singing near the river. 
I don't really think that part was in the version I've listened to (could be wrong)
- During the famous Aria della Piovra (Un dì, ero piccina) on the background was projected an animation "manga-style" really out of place.
Really dissappointing considering the Ukiyo-e source
- In the brothel scene, there were two half naked lap dancers.

BTW I wouldn't be that far from truth if I say that I was the only under-30 spectator.

Two photos I took with my iphone


----------

